# Inshore group trips to Cambridge and PLO.



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I though this would be a great idea for all the individual fisherman to get together n save some money and possibly make new friends and break old stereotypes. For now I wanted to ask anyone who is interested where we could do group meetups. Locations should be easily accessible, so near major roads would be a plus. Also for those who enjoy night fishing the meeting spot should be well lit and allow loitering to some degree so the cops don't hassle us when they see a bunch of people loafing around in a parking lot at night. Any suggestions?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I think this is a great idea. We used to do this back in the day. I'd be in for late evening/ night fishing at The Tank.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Great idea! fun way to meet some new friends that actually fish! im in agreement with catman. late evening/night fishing. economical for fuel as well.


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd be up for something like this!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds great. The tank or plo sounds good.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Where should we meet?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

We used to meet in the parking lot on the Talbot County side. Until I get my electric scooter I can only wish you guys well. Can't make that long walk any more.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

That's okay I prefer point lookout anyways. We can fish the light house on the bay side. If you can cast far enough you can have action all night.


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

Great idea hope i can join you guys!!!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

20 + years ago before there was a pier, I fished plo pretty regular. I would love to join you guys if its alright. Have not been to plo for least 20 years, but have some great memories of the big chopper blues blitzing there. There used to be a rock jetty with concreate on top that I fised off. I am sure it has changed but I would love to fish it onr more time.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Places to meet???


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

What day/night would you guys be planning on doing this?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Need some dates. And where


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

This weekend the weather is supposed to be spotty. I don't mind the rain but lightening is a little different. Especially if your holding a nice 10'+ rod with a metal guide tip at the top. Saturday night works after 11pm works for me or Sunday afternoon into the evening.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

ok sounds like we need to know where folks are so we can determine localized spots to meet/ pick up. when and where you guys would like to fish? im in laurel off I-95 If going to the choptank the mcdonalds or wendys by anglers before the bridge is safe and well lit.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

QBALL said:


> ok sounds like we need to know where folks are so we can determine localized spots to meet/ pick up. when and where you guys would like to fish? im in laurel off I-95 If going to the choptank the mcdonalds or wendys by anglers before the bridge is safe and well lit.


I was thinking college park area. Since both locations are accessible off 495 one after the other.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Mastrbaitr said:


> I was thinking college park area. Since both locations are accessible off 495 one after the other.


where can you leave your car parked over night at cp?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

MulGoGi said:


> where can you leave your car parked over night at cp?


Good point, any suggestions where everyone doesn't have to drive far but is easily accessible and in general route towards both the tank and PLO? Costco, next to wegmans off 202?


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Can I go ??


----------



## bayfishing12 (Nov 5, 2012)

park n Ride off the Beltway near greenbelt


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

bayfishing12 said:


> park n Ride off the Beltway near greenbelt


Oh yea. I drive that way everyday and I totally didn't even think about that.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

My wife and I would love to be part of this group. We fish the Tank mostly, but are not opposed to fishing PLO.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Wow this is turning out better than I thought! Okay so let's brainstorm some numbers folks. If each car can handle 2 passengers I figure $25 a head a reasonable number to cover gas and a dozen BW. If we go to the tank add $2. Does that sound good?


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

driver does not pay?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Driver is only responsible for bait. I think we might be able to get it down to $20 a passenger. This way we can maximize our resources per trip. I wonder if Mr. Kim would run a promotion for P&S members on blood worms.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

I am all in. I have a decent size SUV and would be happy to drive. My vote is the Tank.


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a van, and would like to go. I live in Beltsville and the park and ride at 95 is a perfect spot, but I'm not available for two weeks.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Driver is only responsible for bait. I think we might be able to get it down to $20 a passenger. This way we can maximize our resources per trip. I wonder if Mr. Kim would run a promotion for P&S members on blood worms.


good idea! who knows him well enough to talk to him about it?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds like a fun trip in the making. Hopefully I can join you guys for the next one.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

IDK who is the captain of this ship, but would like to start throwing some dates out there if that is OK with all. How about we start looking at the first weekend in Aug -

That would be Saturday 8/2 ?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Porgy Mike said:


> IDK who is the captain of this ship, but would like to start throwing some dates out there if that is OK with all. How about we start looking at the first weekend in Aug -
> 
> That would be Saturday 8/2 ?


i have a reunion to go to so i cant make this date..sorry.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

I am open to the next weekend as well - Saturday 8/9


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Guys whole point of this is to lower you fuel and bait costs. Porgy Mike is goin to the tank on 8/2 anyone interested PM him with contact info.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

Guys I am open to do whatever. So I will ride along or drive. I will go to PLO or the tank. Don't mean to sound so thirsty just want to fish meet some new folks share some fishing tips and have fun.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

porgy mike said:


> guys i am open to do whatever. So i will ride along or drive. I will go to plo or the tank. Don't mean to sound so thirsty just want to fish meet some new folks share some fishing tips and have fun.


porgy im open for the 8/9 date ..pm sent.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Porgy Mike said:


> Guys I am open to do whatever. So I will ride along or drive. I will go to PLO or the tank. Don't mean to sound so thirsty just want to fish meet some new folks share some fishing tips and have fun.


I'm down for the 8/9 trip. I gotta extended bed with double cab so with both of us we can take a group of 6-8. I gotta get back to you for 8/2.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

Sounds fun any info on this trip?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Is this trip still a go???


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I get off at 11 sat but I'm still going. My cousin said she wanted to go too so now my wife is going as well so I will have to meet you guys there. I plan on going to the Cambridge side unless you guys know a better spot on the talbot side.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

We are still a go. A few of us will meet up in Crofton and head out from there. Looks like we will leave between 12 & 1 PM. Inbox me if your still interested.


Cheers!

PM


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> I get off at 11 sat but I'm still going. My cousin said she wanted to go too so now my wife is going as well so I will have to meet you guys there. I plan on going to the Cambridge side unless you guys know a better spot on the talbot side.


We are still going. We will try to get out there around 2:30 ish and fish until - I suggest we fish the Trappe side. Not necessary to do the long walk. I will put you guys on to some of the very productive holes that I know. Inbox me if you are a definite.

Cheers!

PM


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

This saturday????


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Hueski said:


> This saturday????


yep :fishing:


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Porgy Mike said:


> We are still going. We will try to get out there around 2:30 ish and fish until - I suggest we fish the Trappe side. Not necessary to do the long walk. I will put you guys on to some of the very productive holes that I know. Inbox me if you are a definite.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> PM




Let me be more specific. 11 pm is when I get off.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

PRDICTIONS FOR SATURDAY
Choptank, Choptank River, Maryland
38.6800° N, 75.9533° W

2014-08-09 4:12 AM EDT 3.16 feet High Tide
2014-08-09 6:12 AM EDT Sunrise
2014-08-09 11:12 AM EDT 0.90 feet Low Tide
2014-08-09 4:20 PM EDT 2.17 feet High Tide
2014-08-09 8:05 PM EDT Sunset
2014-08-09 10:34 PM EDT 0.58 feet Low Tide


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

So who all is actually going? Looks like a great day/night on the water. I m looking forward to fishing and meeting you guys.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I'm planning on still going. Looking at the chart high tide will around sunrise and then shift with the morning. Who's staying all night is the question?


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm going, planning on meeting Porgy Mike in Crofton.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Im gonna drive over to see some family and ill meet you guys there....inbox me some phone numbers and ill do the same. I plan on being there by 2pm staying till i run out of bait or the fish bite dies. If bait runs out wallys is right up the streetin cambridge ..open 24hrs


----------



## krisjan76 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll be there late Saturday evening through Sunday AM fishing on the Trappe side, if you guys are still around I'll be the Asian guy wearing a Baltimore Orioles cap.


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

Darn, missed this one. Will partake in the next one.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

krisjan76 said:


> I'll be there late Saturday evening through Sunday AM fishing on the Trappe side, if you guys are still around I'll be the Asian guy wearing a Baltimore Orioles cap.


We are going to be around pole 35. I will look out for you. My wife and I will have on Yankees Caps.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

So how did it go?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

The trip was a blast! Had delays pop up friday night but after dealing with a surprise scrimmage I finally got on the road at 4. Stopped in Walmart in cambridge and got to the pier. We unloaded and made the hike to pole #32. This is when the fun began because I met Mike "Irrompible", Mike "Porgy Mike"and Mikes wife. Well we got set up and anxious as I was watching her pull in one fat croaker after another. I got our lines out and we had instant action. My wife had a croaker and behind me to my left Mike "Irrompible" was having a nice time bringing in some nice cats that he donated to my mother. Mike you made her day yesterday. Thanks!
We had a nice steady bite pretty much all night. It slowed down around 11 but picked right back up when John"Mastrbaitr" arrived. He must have brought some mojo because we we hit them pretty good until about 4. After that I only caught 2 fish till 6am. We then packed it in and came home. I had a great time and I enjoyed meeting and fishing with you guys. We definitely need to do this again. This was a great idea and we should have done this sooner! Thanks for a great time.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

QBALL said:


> The trip was a blast! Had delays pop up friday night but after dealing with a surprise scrimmage I finally got on the road at 4. Stopped in Walmart in cambridge and got to the pier. We unloaded and made the hike to pole #32. This is when the fun began because I met Mike "Irrompible", Mike "Porgy Mike"and Mikes wife. Well we got set up and anxious as I was watching her pull in one fat croaker after another. I got our lines out and we had instant action. My wife had a croaker and behind me to my left Mike "Irrompible" was having a nice time bringing in some nice cats that he donated to my mother. Mike you made her day yesterday. Thanks!
> We had a nice steady bite pretty much all night. It slowed down around 11 but picked right back up when John"Mastrbaitr" arrived. He must have brought some mojo because we we hit them pretty good until about 4. After that I only caught 2 fish till 6am. We then packed it in and came home. I had a great time and I enjoyed meeting and fishing with you guys. We definitely need to do this again. This was a great idea and we should have done this sooner! Thanks for a great time.


Beautifully written ! Q my wife and I enjoyed spending time with your family and would love to get together again. The catch of the day had to go to Irrompible. He landed a sweet Rock Fish! Mastrbaitr Sorry we missed you I hope we can put together another trip soon.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice to hear some PS guys had some fun at the pier. Encouraging.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

QBALL that was a great report. Nice to see a bunch of P&S guys and gals having fun. Any pics?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Catman I'm sorry the only pic I got was a toadfish. My son watched a movie and killed my battery. I dropped my cat ch off before I got home to my parents. My humble apologies. Usually I have pics.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

QBALL said:


> Catman I'm sorry the only pic I got was a toadfish. My son watched a movie and killed my battery. I dropped my cat ch off before I got home to my parents. My humble apologies. Usually I have pics.


Hey Q no apologies necessary. Just wondering how big the cat were. They're just about my favorite fish to catch and eat. I always have one rod out baited just for cats. BTW I'm going to be there early (0430) on Friday Aug 29th. If you're free I'd love some company. Maybe John"Mastrbaitr" will come so we can bury the hatchet. Life is too short to be pissed at someone.:fishing:


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Catman the cats Mike .. Irrompible caught were nice and fat in the 20" range. He was killing them! I was thinking of going down fri or sat but lemme work on Thursday. It be a pleasure to fish with you. How long you staying on Thursday?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

QBALL said:


> Catman the cats Mike .. Irrompible caught were nice and fat in the 20" range. He was killing them! I was thinking of going down fri or sat but lemme work on Thursday. It be a pleasure to fish with you. How long you staying on Thursday?


Hey Q I'm not fishing on Thursday. I'm planning on being there Friday (8/29) from 0430 to around 0930 to catch both sides of the 0700 high tide. Look forward to fishing with you BTW those were nice cats that Mike .. Irrompible caught.


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a blast. Anytime you guys want to go again let me know. I see the August 29th date being thrown around so maybe I can try and take off work that day.

Mike


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

QBALL said:


> Catman the cats Mike .. Irrompible caught were nice and fat in the 20" range. He was killing them! I was thinking of going down fri or sat but lemme work on Thursday. It be a pleasure to fish with you. How long you staying on Thursday?


Yo Q, im taking the wife and cousins fishing at the tank sat night on the cambridge side. if you can make it out call me. i should be there around 130am


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

I've got a football jamboree sat a.m . So friday is out for me. Saturday is looking like a plan though. I'm also gonna try for the 29th as well. Catman can you make the 29th?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh and fishing with good folks is a easy way to bury the hatchet. Something tells me you two will get along just fine!


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

May try to make it out there tonight after work if anyone else wants to go.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

irrompible said:


> May try to make it out there tonight after work if anyone else wants to go.


I will be out there tomorrow. Hope you can change your plans for tomorrow.


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

What time tomorrow?


----------



## krisjan76 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll be out there Saturday as well, probably late afternoon through midnight.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Cousins flaked again but ima still try and make it out to the Cambridge side sat night to Sunday morning.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

irrompible said:


> What time tomorrow?


Sat around 2p - 10:30p


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

I will be on the Cambridge Side around pole 32. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

krisjan76 said:


> I'll be out there Saturday as well, probably late afternoon through midnight.


I will be on the Cambridge Side around pole 32. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Cousins flaked again but ima still try and make it out to the Cambridge side sat night to Sunday morning.


I will be on the Cambridge Side around pole 32. See you tomorrow.


----------



## krisjan76 (Aug 22, 2013)

Haven't been to the Cambridge side yet. From google maps it looks like it's a shorter pier. I'm assuming also less crowded?

Edit: Anybody find more success fishing one side vs the other?


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

krisjan76 said:


> Haven't been to the Cambridge side yet. From google maps it looks like it's a shorter pier. I'm assuming also less crowded?
> 
> Edit: Anybody find more success fishing one side vs the other?


Sorry -

The Trappe Side


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry - The Trappe Side


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

Porgy Mike said:


> I will be on the Trappe Side around pole 32. See you tomorrow.


Sorry The Trappe Side


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm going to try closer to the end, I want to fish as close to the channel as possible.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

You can go all the way to the end and cast out in to the channel. You will kill them in the early part of the season there.


----------



## krisjan76 (Aug 22, 2013)

Porgy Mike said:


> Sorry -
> 
> The Trappe Side


Okay makes more sense. Cambridge side didn't look long enough for 32 light posts


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

porgy mike, catman, irrompible, matrbaitr, kayo, hueski and everyone else whats up with august 29th? is this the next p&s trip down to choptank?? if so lemme know what the plans are thanks! tight lines.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey "Q", I'm still on for the 29th. I plan on getting around 0430 and staying till around 0930. I'll be by the last light poll on the Trappe side. Finally get to try my electric scooter there. Here's the tide table for Cambridge:


Date Day Time Hgt 
08/29	Fri	01:12 AM	0.57 L
08/29	Fri	07:01 AM	2.14 H
08/29	Fri	01:33 PM	0.36 L
08/29	Fri	07:29 PM	2.1 H
08/30	Sat	01:55 AM	0.64 L
08/30	Sat	07:39 AM	2.09 H
08/30	Sat	02:11 PM	0.34 L
08/30	Sat	08:12 PM	2.11 H


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

catman said:


> Hey "Q", I'm still on for the 29th. I plan on getting around 0430 and staying till around 0930. I'll be by the last light poll on the Trappe side. Finally get to try my electric scooter there. Here's the tide table for Cambridge:
> 
> 
> Date Day Time Hgt
> ...


 CATMAN , my fault thats a friday ill be at work that day...im jealous of you retired guys lol! one of these days! i never looked until you put tide chart up. i assumed it was a weekend. 
here is what my availability is like for weekend fishing ( so that we can one day meet up and catch some fish ) saturdays i have football games with my son. depending on what time he gets done determines when i can head out. which ususually leads to later in the day or night fishing. im a football dad august till november. sooner or later we will get it in. MASTRBAITR got down to the chop just as i was leaving sat night. i need to find out how he did as i got skunked. i caught a measly toadfish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

"Q" no problem my friend. I remember when I coached 6 man football.....took all my time. I don't like to fish weekend unless it's a charter trip. I try to reserve the weekends for family which leaves me Mon thru Fri for fishing. This is one of things that I looked forward to before I retired......no crowds.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

amen to that....scribbling note to self about retirement perks lol!


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

I can make the 29th after work, should put me there around 5pm.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Nothing but dink croakers for me so empty cooler....but others pulled up catfish and white perch at the end of the Cambridge side. The waters deeper and there is more cover with the rocky bottom imho. I was able to get out to matapeake during the week and PLO Sunday. Fellas matapeake is highly underrated when your not competing with 100 other lines. PLO was okay, only one spot and one blue.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> ..................... Fellas matapeake is highly underrated when your not competing with 100 other lines...........................


How are the crowds there during the week?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Hit or miss.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

29th is a Friday cant make it.


----------



## Porgy Mike (Apr 20, 2014)

I can't do Friday. Always open for a Saturday. Does anyone want to shoot for the 30th.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Porgy Mike said:


> I can't do Friday. Always open for a Saturday. Does anyone want to shoot for the 30th.


I have no problem changing from Fri to Sat. Heck I can even sleep a 1/2 hr longer since high tide is 0730. I'll get there around 0500 and will be on the Trappe side down at the last light poll.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

catman said:


> I have no problem changing from Fri to Sat. Heck I can even sleep a 1/2 hr longer since high tide is 0730. I'll get there around 0500 and will be on the Trappe side down at the last light poll.


Are you guys talking AM or PM? Pole 32 on the Trappe side means counting all the poles or just on one side. I'd like to give the Tank another shot but it us a 1.5 hour drive for me coming from DC and I caught nothing the only other time I went. What is the best bait to use out there. Is a pier net needed?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

kam said:


> are you guys talking am or pm? Pole 32 on the trappe side means counting all the poles or just on one side. I'd like to give the tank another shot but it us a 1.5 hour drive for me coming from dc and i caught nothing the only other time i went. What is the best bait to use out there. Is a pier net needed?


catman is referring to a.m. In military time. Kam the poles are numbered ...32 is on the left side right after the last portapotty. Choptank is closer then solomons and plo id rather be skunked at the choptank then driving all the way to plo and getting skunked. However, getting skunked sometimes well thats just part of fishing. Hope to meet you out there sometime.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for clarifying the military time "Q". Hey Kam if you want to go I can meet you in Anglers parking lot and you can ride with me. There's no problem with leaving your car in Anglers parking lot. A lot of guys do it. I'll have an assortment of bait from Perdue Peelers to bloods. Just bring some bloods and I'll have the rest. BTW I always bring my pier net.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Whose gonna dance in the rain tonight with me at the tank? Heading out for the Cambridge side at 11pm till early morning.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Whose gonna dance in the rain tonight with me at the tank? Heading out for the Cambridge side at 11pm till early morning.


Good luck tonight. You've got a real good high tide at 3:34 AM. Hope you can take advantaged of it.:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Whose gonna dance in the rain tonight with me at the tank? Heading out for the Cambridge side at 11pm till early morning.


How did you do?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Spot n perch hitting on the bridge side till about 5am on Cambridge side.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

mastrbaitr said:


> spot n perch hitting on the bridge side till about 5am on cambridge side.


nice report. Did you hit them good? No croaker?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I threw back the perch because they were all under 10" but the spot I kept for bait. No luck on croaker or with anything bigger though you could hear them splashing around. Probably would have had better luck with another rig instead of bottom rig. On a brighter note I would like to say that the River(the person) rig works great at the tank for spot n perch.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad to hear that the spot are still around. I'm hoping to liveline some for rock next week.


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi. I would be interested. I know where PLO is, where is The Tank?

Maybe we could share rides/gas as well. I would be coming from Rockville, MD.



Mastrbaitr said:


> Where should we meet?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

DauntlessRV said:


> Hi. I would be interested. I know where PLO is, where is The Tank?
> 
> Maybe we could share rides/gas as well. I would be coming from Rockville, MD.


The tank is short for choptank river. Bill Burton pier is the name of the place. Welcome aboard friend. I mainly go night fishing sat nights to Sunday morning but when I can I get out during the week for a few hrs here and there to the closest waters I can get too.


----------



## 2xchapter (Oct 5, 2013)

I fished the 8/26/ Cambridge side(light pole 15) 11am to 7:40 pm, ended up with 2 catfish, 9 big croakers, 1 big perch, lots of tiny little perch throwbacks and 6 Jumbo spot. There was a guy at the end of the pier using peelers and he left with two big rockfish.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

2xchapter said:


> I fished the 8/26/ Cambridge side(light pole 15) 11am to 7:40 pm, ended up with 2 catfish, 9 big croakers, 1 big perch, lots of tiny little perch throwbacks and 6 Jumbo spot. There was a guy at the end of the pier using peelers and he left with two big rockfish.


sounds like a good day.nice.


----------



## 2xchapter (Oct 5, 2013)

Oops I meant 25th Monday.


----------

